# My Rottweilers in action doing there LGD Job.



## Joe.G (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## SFM in KY (May 11, 2002)

Great photos! I love Rotts ... raised, trained, showed them for more than 20 years and had them as personal dogs for another 10 years after that. Had one big male that used to 'retrieve' baby rabbits that got out of the cage ... never injured a single one, but insisted they had to be washed before he returned them. 

Lost my last 'home bred' Rott the summer after I relocated from MT to KY ... he was another 'retriever' ... brought back a rescued duck that got out of it's pen and flew down over into the ravine behind the house. Duck knew it was a 'dead duck' but didn't even lose a feather.

House doesn't seem the same ...


----------



## Joe.G (Jun 26, 2012)

Yes I love my Rotties, My Male which is the docked dog is 1.5 Years old and the tailed one is my female who just turned 6, She is a retired show dog and a real sweetheart, but her bark makes you jump which neither of them do often. These photos were taken back in the early spring, My male has filled out some more since.


----------



## farmerstac (Mar 16, 2005)

You have some great looking dogs.


----------



## SFM in KY (May 11, 2002)

Double post ... deleted


----------



## Joe.G (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Joe.G (Jun 26, 2012)

I have some great photos with them with my Boy's, I just don't like posting there pic's on the net, They are very good with my children.

Sorry if this isn't the right forum to be posting them in.

But they are good watch dog's, I haven't had any Coyotes or foxes around in a while they seem to stay off of my main property, they are out in my woods, and out in some of my back fields but I don't have any near my main house ( I used to have them all the time near my house )


----------



## Wolf Flower (Dec 21, 2005)

Beautiful dogs. Love the tail! I wish they'd always leave Rottie tails on. Was she an import?


----------



## Joe.G (Jun 26, 2012)

Yes she was, Very few countries allow docking anymore, I still prefer the docked tail, but the tail has grown on me and I don't even notice it anymore, If you Import that is what you get these day's, In the us more and more breeders aren't docking, the AKC still prefers a Docked dog, My Girl is a retired show dog but she was shown in Germany style shows, Sieger shows.


----------



## jkmlad (Jun 18, 2009)

Love your pics! What sweeties!


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

LOVE Rotties! Those are beautiful dogs.


----------



## JasoninMN (Feb 24, 2006)

Nice dogs!


----------



## Haven (Aug 16, 2010)

Great pics; too funny!


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Love the tail. Nice to see correct Rotties. Around here the BYB's were into "massive heads". Ick.


----------



## Joe.G (Jun 26, 2012)

My Male the docked dog is a little thicker now he is aroun 95 LBS now and he was 85 LBS in the pictures.

My Female is large for a girl she is a the high end of the scale, She was a show dog and did well lots of Ribbons she was V rated. She is retired now and I just had her Spayed at 6 Years old all of her clearance were done and she is healthy. In the Pic's she is About 115 LBS she used to be up around 120 but since is getting older I am slimmed her down a bit. She is great she will sleep all day if I want to or she will play or work all day, she had no prob keeping up with my male.


----------



## mahnah (May 29, 2012)

Beautiful dogs and they are so good, My boy is a bit OCD but he is getting better at tolerating my chickens on the other side of the fence.


----------



## Cheryl aka JM (Aug 7, 2007)

My rott is right around a year and half now. I don't have any pics of him....I need to take some pics of him so I can show him off. When I first got him I thought to never teach him not to kill chickens. Just not in his nature to be an LGD I figured. But he's getting better and he either doesn't kill chickens anymore....or he doesn't kill chickens when I"m looking any more! He did get a couple that were stupid enough to fly into his pen last summer. I scolded him and shamed him just like I would the LGD pups but I didn't expect it to work. Figured the chickens would learn to stay out of his yard rather than him learn not to kill chickens. But I see guineas and sometimes chickens in his yard pretty often lately....and I haven't found any bodies or evidense of bodies. So I can see how he could be a good LGD. Though his real job here is to gaurd the house and make me feel safe in here from the 2 legged variety of predater.


----------



## ne prairiemama (Jan 30, 2010)

How pretty/handsome and the ones witht he chicks are so sweet!


----------



## missythemom (May 11, 2010)

I LOVE the pictures! I am a Rottie fan myself and can honestly say they are my favorite  Thank you for posting these.


----------



## hippygirl (Apr 3, 2010)

Beautiful animals!

I had a next door neighbor once that had a pair but kept them inside. I was visiting one day and one of them stepped on my foot...OUCH! They were sweeties, though...nothing more than H-U-G-E lap dogs.


----------



## dalepres (Dec 11, 2011)

Looks like those are more pictures of the hens doing their flea picking job.


----------



## MonsterMalak (Apr 15, 2011)

Very nice Rotts. 
Good to see that they can work as LGDs.


----------

